# + Date mE <<< or >>> Dump mE +



## s_connors (Jan 9, 2007)

Fun lil game, basically if the person above you is available, would you go on a date with them or would you not?

For humor only.... or other


----------



## moonvine (Jan 9, 2007)

No offense, but don't we all go through enough dumping irl without virtual dumping?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2007)

I would go out with you Moonvine- in a platonic girly way  

Any movies you want to see?


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would go out with you Moonvine- in a platonic girly way
> 
> Any movies you want to see?


Ugh!! Can we please not start this? Crap like this is why I stopped visiting my MySpace groups. Figuring out if the person above you is "fuckable or "not" or other such foolishness is juvenile and takes away from the intelligent atmopshere that i love so much about Dims. People here are actually mature and still manage to keep the boards interesting. They use proper grammar and spelling too. Boy, is THAT a plus!!! 
I don't mean to come off strong, I just don't want to see Dims devolve into a pile of immature dung like so much of MySpace.


----------



## Slowfuse (Jan 9, 2007)

Shut up and kiss me! (please?) lol ok, ok.........


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh man, I can see all the heartbroken posts on the confessions thread now...and those who get dated will feel guilty, so really, there's no good to come of this! We've already got 8 trillion crush threads.

These days I want a real life date anyways. No thread in the world could give me that! ha!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with AFG its like HOT or NOT. Granted physical attraction is the first thing people see but there is more to people then looks. Beauty fades. Its content of heart and character that mean the most.


----------



## s_connors (Jan 9, 2007)

geez you people are a bunch of farts, there's a reason I put "For humor only.... or other "

way to crush your inner child people!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 9, 2007)

s_connors said:


> geez you people are a bunch of farts,



Ok! I'll play then! DUMPED!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA, you're right this is fun! 

ETA: That's one cute dog in your profile.  He's not dumped.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> ETA: That's one cute dog in your profile.  He's not dumped.



I'll fight you over the doggie!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> ETA: That's one cute dog in your profile.  He's not dumped.



I would totally date that dog.


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 9, 2007)

lol, ok you got me.:kiss2: ​


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok! I'll play then! DUMPED!!
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA, you're right this is fun!
> ...



Au contraire, he HAS dumped. 

And quite likely will dump again.....and again....and again. 

Dogs are like that.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2007)

hay lets play "does the above poster suck"

and its all in good fun so nobody get offended

lol


----------



## Canonista (Jan 9, 2007)

If the person above me is the same sex would going out for a beer and watching sports on the bar's TV count? Cuz I don't swing that way....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> I agree with AFG its like HOT or NOT. Granted physical attraction is the first thing people see but there is more to people then looks. Beauty fades. Its content of heart and character that mean the most.



Ummmmm..... all this protest over this ( I see it as fun and games myself and doesnt have to get mean or ugly, since someone mentioned "we are all adults")
Btw, why aren't I seeing all of this protest in the "list your three hottest babes" thread? 
I found this to be a double standard.... we can't play a silly game that could turn out to be fun or complimentary yet no one gives a sh*t about the other "beauty contests" or "popularity contests" on the forum? 
Jeez...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ummmmm..... all this protest over this ( I see it as fun and games myself and doesnt have to get mean or ugly, since someone mentioned "we are all adults")
> Btw, why aren't I seeing all of this protest in the "list your three hottest babes" thread?
> I found this to be a double standard.... we can't play a silly game that could turn out to be fun or complimentary yet no one gives a sh*t about the other "beauty contests" on the forum?
> Jeez...



Indeed. And in the spirit of this thread, I'd date GEF; she's sooooooo mystical! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Indeed. And in the spirit of this thread, I'd date GEF; she's sooooooo mystical! :bow:



Thanks you wonderful sweetie

I would sooooooooooooo date you back


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'd date a fairy in an instant* (no double entendre either, I do mean the mythical type, GEF!). But, I prefer elves. As in, Lord of the Rings movie elves. Those guys are HOT! Never a dull moment, I'd guess.



*This is all hypothetical; I'm happily married :wubu: ! 

View attachment legolas.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks you wonderful sweetie
> 
> I would sooooooooooooo date you back



AAaaaahhhhh shucks! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

^^I would do more than just date Orlando Bloom


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ummmmm..... all this protest over this ( I see it as fun and games myself and doesnt have to get mean or ugly, since someone mentioned "we are all adults")
> Btw, why aren't I seeing all of this protest in the "list your three hottest babes" thread?
> I found this to be a double standard.... we can't play a silly game that could turn out to be fun or complimentary yet no one gives a sh*t about the other "beauty contests" or "popularity contests" on the forum?
> Jeez...


It's just my personal reaction. Like I said, I read so many stupid MySpace posts like this, I just sorta saw red for a second. Just ignore me. The other posts bug me too, but this just seemed right off the MySpace groups I visit. I guess it feel more personal than the celebrity guessing. I really don't know. I just want dims to maintain a sense of decorum. Like I said, ignore me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Btw, why aren't I seeing all of this protest in the "list your three hottest babes" thread?
> I found this to be a double standard.... we can't play a silly game that could turn out to be fun or complimentary yet no one gives a sh*t about the other "beauty contests" or "popularity contests" on the forum?
> Jeez...



GEF-If you read that "3 hottest" thread from the beginning, when it started months and months ago, you'll see much protest.... and people complain about the crush threads all the time (in the confessions threads, complaints threads, in the clubhouse, in the thread itself "I'm not crushable I guess  "), as they complained about the "who would you want to meet for dinner" and every other type of "selection" thread. 

Continuing not directly to you - I personally don't think it's a problem and feel they tend to spread more cheer when taken in the right way... but too many people are sensitive to needing to see their name, so it all just turns into guilt for those picked, hurt feelings for those not, guilt for those who selected and forgot someone, etc. It's too bad, really - I enjoy giving kudos and strokes to those I enjoy, and I certainly don't have a problem doing it publicly. 

I'm honestly more bothered by the reaction to these threads than the existence of them on their own.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

KuroBara said:


> It's just my personal reaction. Like I said, I read so many stupid MySpace posts like this, I just sorta saw red for a second. Just ignore me. The other posts bug me too, but this just seemed right off the MySpace groups I visit. I guess it feel more personal than the celebrity guessing. I really don't know. I just want dims to maintain a sense of decorum. Like I said, ignore me.



I totally understand- just felt like that this one thread and participating in it shouldn't be singled out. If you don't care for the thread, then don't participate in it. It will quickly die without participation. 
I also agree that this was like other games you see on other forums- partly why it doesn't bother me. This forum seems to have a lot of intelligent, capable, sensitive people on it who care what they say to others and don't blow it all off as "it's just the internet so it doesn't matter what I say to anyone". That's why I had to add my piece- I think we can handle it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> GEF-If you read that "3 hottest" thread from the beginning, when it started months and months ago, you'll see much protest.... and people complain about the crush threads all the time (in the confessions threads, complaints threads, in the clubhouse, in the thread itself "I'm not crushable I guess  "), as they complained about the "who would you want to meet for dinner" and every other type of "selection" thread.
> 
> Continuing not directly to you - I personally don't think it's a problem and feel they tend to spread more cheer when taken in the right way... but too many people are sensitive to needing to see their name, so it all just turns into guilt for those picked, hurt feelings for those not, guilt for those who selected and forgot someone, etc. It's too bad, really - I enjoy giving kudos and strokes to those I enjoy, and I certainly don't have a problem doing it publicly.
> 
> I'm honestly more bothered by the reaction to these threads than the existence of them on their own.



I just used that one thread as an example- if people are enjoying it, then kudos to them. As said earlier, we are all adults and can handle it. If we don't like the thread, then we don't have to participate in it.


----------



## s_connors (Jan 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok! I'll play then! DUMPED!!
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA, you're right this is fun!
> ...




ouch and I'm sorry he passed away in DEC, I miss him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2007)

^^Too young for me but still cute so yeah I'd date him


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

SINCE I am seeing a lack of men on this thread, I am going to go ahead and say that of those that posted, the only person that I would date is....(drum roll)....BLACKJACK!!! MWAH!!! :kiss2: 

And I would marry Carrie, and have sex with AFG. Okay...that's enough out of me this morning.

(And I would meet everyone, so, no harm to anyone's feelings I hope!)


----------



## Carrie (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> And I would marry Carrie, and have sex with AFG.



I refuse to participate in a sexless marriage, so.... you do the math. :batting:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I refuse to participate in a sexless marriage, so.... you do the math. :batting:



As Yankee's date in this scenario, can I get in on this hot fat-girl-on-fat-girl action?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 18, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> As Yankee's boyfriend, can I get in on this action?



Okay, but I should warn you - I need it hourly. Sometimes bi-hourly. So drink your Tang.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but I should warn you - I need it hourly. Sometimes bi-hourly. So drink your Tang.



I love how you changed his quote...LOL!!

And I am an hourly girl myself. Looks like this is a match made in hell...er..*ahem*...heaven?!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but I should warn you - I need it hourly. Sometimes bi-hourly. So drink your Tang.



YAY! Spaceman juice!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I love how you changed his quote...LOL!!



Actually, that's what I originally had... but I felt it needed a little clarifying.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I love how you changed his quote...LOL!!


I actually didn't! He went back and edited his post while I was responding, apparently. 



This1Yankee said:


> And I am an hourly girl myself. Looks like this is a match made in hell...er..*ahem*...heaven?!



I hear wedding bells! :wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I actually didn't! He went back and edited his post while I was responding, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear wedding bells! :wubu:



So are we working out a poly-amorous relationship now?...next we need to move to Utah. Maybe we can guest star on "Big Love".


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 18, 2007)

I would date you! 

hee hee ho ho ho this thread is great.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 18, 2007)

oy, i so miss all the good action on the boards!!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> So are we working out a poly-amorous relationship now?...next we need to move to Utah. Maybe we can guest star on "Big Love".



I think we'd better, seeing as the angel-n00b-guy wants in on the action, too.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> So are we working out a poly-amorous relationship now?...next we need to move to Utah. Maybe we can guest star on "Big Love".



So would this mean Big love as in multiple people love... or Big (people) love  haha sorry... once again dork Sasha came out...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I think we'd better, seeing as the angel-n00b-guy wants in on the action, too.



YEEEEEEEE-HAW!

_I WILL DATE YOU ALL._


----------



## Carrie (Jan 18, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> _I WILL DATE YOU ALL._



Oooh. The italics make it sound kind of like a threat. Me likey.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 18, 2007)

Check out the all caps though. Come home from that date and your ears will be ringing.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I would date you!
> 
> hee hee ho ho ho this thread is great.




Good thing, seeing as you have ALREADY taken me on a date, ya silly goose!

So, not this weekend, but next? (And he's not really that loud at all...)


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

Yo I'll jump in on this, and you know I love everyone, so I'll def jump in on the fun ^_^


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Yo I'll jump in on this, and you know I love everyone, so I'll def jump in on the fun ^_^



Carrie, Blackie, Yankee, Noobie, Soupy, Knotty, sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G.


(at least, that's the PG version...teeheehee)


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Carrie, Blackie, Yankee, Noobie, Soupy, Knotty, sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G.
> 
> 
> (at least, that's the PG version...teeheehee)





Actually, with six people, that officially counts as an orgy.

And you forgot AFG.


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2007)

lol...  love this thread...

i'd date you all too... if u dont mind waiting a few hours for my plane to turn up!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 18, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, with six people, that officially counts as an orgy.
> 
> And you forgot AFG.



oooooh yes, don't forget afg!!!

sexpots, the whole lot of yas.

:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2007)

Of course I would date Soupy. :wubu: She's like the cutest thing!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay...*EDIT*

Carrie, Blackie, AFG-ee, Noobie, Soupy, Knotty, sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G.


(I just took James and headed off to a private branch of the tree...BE RIGHT BACK)


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Check out the all caps though. Come home from that date and your ears will be ringing.



I'm not loud! It's just that I think words are hilarious when they're in caps!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Okay...*EDIT*
> 
> Carrie, Blackie, AFG-ee, Noobie, Soupy, Knotty, sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G.
> 
> ...



Ah, how strong is this tree, anyways?

And for that matter, how far is it to the ground from where we're sitting?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2007)

Jeez, it seems like I have posted in this thread about FIFTEEN TIMES and still can't find a date....

Story of my life *sighs*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you like younger men?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2007)

Love 'em 


*cackles like the dirty old woman she is...*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2007)

Your curves are helping you retain your youth. Must I remind you of your back fat post??? You almost gave a Puerto Rican a heart attack :wubu:.

You're not old until I say so!!!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 19, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Of course I would date Soupy. :wubu: She's like the cutest thing!



how did i not notice this the first time through??!?!


:blush: 


thanks much, i'd date you too! :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Your curves are helping you retain your youth. Must I remind you of your back fat post??? You almost gave a Puerto Rican a heart attack :wubu:.
> 
> You're not old until I say so!!!



*swoons yet can't help smiling* 

Thanks you Sweet Guy  :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Jan 19, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I'm not loud! It's just that I think words are hilarious when they're in caps!



OKAY, GIVING THIS A TRY. BY GEORGE, YOU'RE RIGHT!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 19, 2007)

rainyday said:


> OKAY, GIVING THIS A TRY. BY GEORGE, YOU'RE RIGHT!



Ooooh Rainy! I will date you! :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## spuds (Jan 19, 2007)

well baby J how does dinner and a movie sound? is there anything good on?
we could always hit the clubs or pubs.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 19, 2007)

what's this crap all about, anyways? i'm too lazy to read the whole thing. 
is it whether we'd date or dump the OP? if so: dumped.
i do not date people who make dumb threads.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 19, 2007)

Just wanna note that I WOULD date the above poster.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

not only would i date the above poster, but i'd make out with him as well.

NEEEEEEEEEEXT!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2007)

I would take her out for pizza...... I hope she likes pan pizza


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

i'd take the above poster out for some dancing, and lotsa fruity drinks!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 20, 2007)

I would take the two above posters to my place to try my Puerto Rican cooking . Maybe a dip in my parents pool.....


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

too young..heh


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

OH YEAH!!!


I TOTALLY do her...
ummm...

I mean...I WOULD totally do her.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I would take the two above posters to my place to try my Puerto Rican cooking . Maybe a dip in my parents pool.....



Toss in Souper Girl's fruity drinks to sip on beside that pool and we all got ourselves dates!  


lol @ Mossy


----------



## Slowfuse (Jan 21, 2007)

GEF rocks! But since I'm mostly unnoticed, i'll make a vague 80's reference and date myself. "right turn clyde!'.........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'd date him for the Clint Eastwood reference alone


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 22, 2007)

^^^ I'd take you out for a fine steak dinner <3



in fact all the other wonderful beauties in this thread


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 22, 2007)

I would allow the above poster to pay for my dinner. Sure.

:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 22, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> ^^^ I'd take you out for a fine steak dinner <3
> 
> 
> 
> in fact all the other wonderful beauties in this thread




Mmmmmmm.... steak


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Where's the beef? :-D

and I'd be totally honored to be able to treat both of you to dinner and dance


----------



## mossystate (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to see the American Express card of the above poster.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 22, 2007)

:-D


----------



## Slowfuse (Jan 22, 2007)

and baked potato with Butter, sourcream, and maybe bacon bits? and I'd pay in good old fashioned cash. (got rid of all the credit cards)


----------



## calauria (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know......


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

i'd take the above poster out for ice cream, and school her on the dims folks!!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ would also take you out for ice cream and then go to a swing dance party


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2007)

^^Dancing sounds good to me, too......


I like chocolate chip mint in a waffle cone, btw  :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Dancing sounds good to me, too......
> 
> 
> I like chocolate chip mint in a waffle cone, btw  :eat2:



OH MY GOD. I love mint chip.

I'll share a cone with you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OH MY GOD. I love mint chip.
> 
> I'll share a cone with you.




*swoons and runs to find scoop*


----------



## calauria (Jan 24, 2007)

calauria said:


> I don't know......



The reason I said "I don't know" is because I don't know anyone, yet. I'm still kinda new....


----------



## Slowfuse (Jan 29, 2007)

All you have to do is ask. You might not like the answers, but I promise to be honest. And yes, I absolutely would date the above cutiepie!


----------

